# Popcorn



## Boz (Jul 26, 2009)

I love popcorn. And nothing is better then popcorn popped over a campfire! However, I don't get to do that often so I pop it over the stove! ! I just heat up about 1/3 cup of oil and let it warm. Then I'll dump popcorn in and watch it pop (glass top lol). Then once it's popped I dump it in a big paper bag along with some popcorn salt and shake it up. BAM! Delicious homemade popcorn! 

And if I don't eat it all then I'll eat it tomorrow! I love "stale" popcorn too! 

So, what's your favorite and how do you like it made?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2009)

We went to a pioneer arts festival yesterday and got kettle corn made with maple syrup - it was to die for! I also love caramel corn.

Pam


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 26, 2009)

I love really salty popcorn, my favourite is the one I can get in my local cinema, so salty. I also like the salty popcorn you just get in a bag and throw in the microwave. I hate popcorn with anything sweet on it like toffee or chocolate.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2009)

Hubby loves popcorn, but I had to stop when I got braces. For some reason, I never went back. I haven't eaten popcorn in 7 years!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 26, 2009)

Kettle corn! And I can't make it.  I have to wait for fairs or amusement parks or our local Ayr Days celebration. Good thing it was this weekend, we bought about 30 dollars worth of the stuff! LOL


----------



## Boz (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah! Carmel corn is sooo yummy too! I really only like the homemade stuff though!

No popcorn in 7 years?! That's madness! 

Cait, you know you can buy kettle corn in the store?  It's probably not as good as stuff at the fairs though but still!


----------



## anneq (Jul 26, 2009)

Mmm I love kettle-korn, but I also like to make mine over the stove (white kernel)..no butter (yuck) and a good dose of salt. Can't stand the microwave stuff, but hubby and the kids will eat it.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it with butter and sugar on it................So bad for me but sooooooooooooooo good :biggrin2:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 26, 2009)

Popcorn? Yuck.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 26, 2009)

You CAN?! WHAT?!

Now I have to go to the store so I can check this out. LOL. That would save me a lot of tears.


----------



## BethM (Jul 26, 2009)

I LOVE POPCORN!!!

But I mostly stopped eating it a year or two ago. I gave up the microwave stuff when that thing came out about the butter-flavored chemical that gave people "popcorn lung." I think most brands changed their flavoring.
In my apartment, the kitchen was right next to the living room, and making popcorn on the stove scared Amelia so much, I didn't do it very often. Now, the kitchen is down the hall from the living room, and I could close the door to the bunny room, but I'm just too lazy to make it.
Which is REALLY sad, because popping popcorn on the stove is SO easy. I remember making popcorn by myself on the stove when I was in grade school. 

One of these days, I will just make some. I have heard that it's really good popped in bacon grease. Or with cut garlic in the hot oil. YUM!


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok here's one a friend used to make. I can only eat it in small doses though as it is sweet. Make your popcorn on the stove...put it in a brown paper bag and sprinkle with several tablespoons of ovaltine....shake it really well and eat it. I know it sounds odd but it is really very good.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

I happen to live in the county that produces the most popcorn, per acre, in the world. We take our popcorn SERIOUSLY! A long standing family tradition is to have it for supper on Sunday night. Maybe cut up a few apples to eat, too, and a piece of chocolate or fudge. MMMMM!

Here's my fave: Baby Black Jewel popcorn, airpopped, with real butter and salt. TDF!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 27, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> A long standing family tradition is to have it for supper on Sunday night. Maybe cut up a few apples to eat, too, and a piece of chocolate or fudge. MMMMM!


That's the same with my family. The grandparents grow their popcorn out in the garden. Sunday to them is normally church, eating out and then popcorn for dinner. Not too hungry? Pop some corn!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > A long standing family tradition is to have it for supper on Sunday night. Maybe cut up a few apples to eat, too, and a piece of chocolate or fudge. MMMMM!
> ...


Totally!

In our case, my dad, and his dad before him, grew up on farms. Large families, not much money. Sunday night was family time. Popcorn just seemed to fit into that, and it's cheap. If you have a cup of popcorn kernels, you can feed 5 people, no sweat! 

We even have a family tradition of what you put your popcorn in, started by my grandpa. We use large, old fashioned, silver dishpans! (Isn't that a hoot?) You can easily get 2-3 poppers of corn in them. My mom spent many hours at flea markets to buy the same types of dishpans for all 4 of us kids to use in our own homes. Grandpa used to make a big dishpan of popcorn every night for his snack. 

I knew my future daughter-in-law was THE ONEfor my son when she said they ate popcorn everySunday night for supper. With real butter and popcorn salt. A girl after my own heart.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of popping sorghum kernels? I've been wanting to try it, ever since seeing it done in Ethiopia, on an episode of Bizarre Foods!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.popghum.com/sorghum.html


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I happen to live in the county that produces the most popcorn, per acre, in the world. We take our popcorn SERIOUSLY! A long standing family tradition is to have it for supper on Sunday night. Maybe cut up a few apples to eat, too, and a piece of chocolate or fudge. MMMMM!
> 
> Here's my fave: Baby Black Jewel popcorn, airpopped, with real butter and salt. TDF!!


I bought an air popper once, then returned it after the second time I used it. The popcorn was so dry and flavorless, it was like eating styrofoam. Yech.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

I once baught that popcorn in the tray you could make over a fire, ended up catching the tray on fire and just threw it in.. make pretty flames though. 

I like the ones made at theaters or those poppy-machines. I put flavor powder on them too


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

Brandy456 wrote:


> I once baught that popcorn in the tray you could make over a fire,Â  ended up catching the tray on fire and just threw it in.. make pretty flames though.Â    I like the ones made at theaters or those poppy-machines.Â  I put flavor powder on them too


  Sounds like you had the heat up too high. :shock:  Yep, the cinema popcorn is nice, with the flavor shakers they have.  I like to mix it all up.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> I have heard that it's really good popped in bacon grease.Â  Or with cut garlic in the hot oil.Â  YUM!Â


  Garlic and bacon grease make everything better.


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> BethM wrote:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that it's really good popped in bacon grease. Or with cut garlic in the hot oil. YUM!
> ...



The last time I made it, I popped it in olive oil, which was much better than corn or canola oil. 

I don't think I could have popcorn for dinner, though. Wouldn't you have to eat a LOT?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> I don't think I could have popcorn for dinner, though.Â  Wouldn't you have to eat a LOT?


  Well, yes, but you'd also have to watch a lot of movies.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I once baught that popcorn in the tray you could make over a fire, ended up catching the tray on fire and just threw it in.. make pretty flames though.
> ...



I'm not to sure if you could change the temprature on a campfire... h34r2

Lol yeah, I like dill pickle and whtie cheddar =D


----------



## Gordon (Jul 27, 2009)

Brandy456 wrote:


> I'm not to sure if you could change the temprature on a campfire... h34r2


  No, probably not.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm not to sure if you could change the temprature on a campfire... h34r2
> ...


Hmm, sounds like a good invention ..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 27, 2009)

Speaking of flavours, Brandy, I just saw all-dressed flavour for the first time yesterday!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Speaking of flavours, Brandy, I just saw all-dressed flavour for the first time yesterday!



Omg omg omg omg WHERE !

:shock:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 27, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Kettle corn! And I can't make it.  I have to wait for fairs or amusement parks or our local Ayr Days celebration. Good thing it was this weekend, we bought about 30 dollars worth of the stuff! LOL


Oh its so easy!! You just make some regular popcorn and dump some sugar on it and wa-la kettle corn! Of course its not as good but oh well.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Speaking of flavours, Brandy, I just saw all-dressed flavour for the first time yesterday!
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw it at Metro grocery... Mind you, I was just down there in Ottawa this past weekend, so maybe I saw it in one of the convenience stores down there.,
Hmm....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 28, 2009)

My hubby likes to spray his popcorn with butter pam and then flavor it with dried onion, parmesan cheese, and bacon bits.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I happen to live in the county that produces the most popcorn, per acre, in the world. We take our popcorn SERIOUSLY! A long standing family tradition is to have it for supper on Sunday night. Maybe cut up a few apples to eat, too, and a piece of chocolate or fudge. MMMMM!
> ...



I know what you mean about the airpopped. I've had some really yucky popcorn from some machines. But, we have a really good air popper that I love! I will be so sad when it dies; I don't think they make them anymore. 

The reason they invented the airpop was so you could make your popcorn without fat...but then we put lotsa butter on it! :biggrin2: Kinda defeats the purpose...:blushan: ...but it's SO good!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

I like my regular buttered microwave popcorn. I'm boring. I do love Okee-Doke's cheese popcorn, though. Mmmm... *drools*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I like my regular buttered microwave popcorn.


Me too. No one else in the house likes popcorn, so I have to settle for a microwaved bag. I don't think eating popcorn would everfill me, but all the butter would kill me.


----------



## Boz (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't like lots of butter on mine. 
If I don't make it, I buy the microwave stuff that's like 94% less fat or something like that. It's really lightly buttered.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

I found some Kettle corn in the microwave bags!!! I've get to try it but I saw it and I was like "AHA!!!" 

Also I've come to realize I love marshmallow popcorn stuff. So bad for you but so sticky sweet good, haha!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 30, 2009)

I knew there was something good comming out of loeb changing to metro.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember getting popcorn poisoning as a kid and didn't eat it again until a few years ago. I liked Paul Newman's Natural but I can't eat it anymore.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Flash wrote: *


> I remember getting popcorn poisoning as a kid and didn't eat it again until a few years ago. I liked Paul Newman's Natural but I can't eat it anymore.


?? What is popcorn poisoning?


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay tried the microwave kettle corn.

Never again. *shudders*


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2009)

I ate too much of it and got sick.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Flash wrote: *


> I ate too much of it and got sick.


Oh, ok. I thought maybe it was some weird, mysterious illness


----------

